# Where to take the wife?



## Werx (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this board, starting freshwater fishing again after a long hiatus due to a break in and theft of everything in my storage facility.
Anyway, my wife is very excited to go fishing. Which surprises me. Her enthusiasm is something I'd like to maintain, but I'm afraid if I take her out to a fishless day, she'll write it off altogether.

So I was thinking of just taking her to a recently stocked pond... but if there are better options I'd much rather go elsewhere.

We'll be shore fishing, with basic gear.
Any suggestions?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

what city are you located in? last but not least how far you willing to drive? thats the big one seems like the further you drive the better the fishing gets. then you throw in the 4x4 if you have one and then we really talking quality fishing. let us know.


----------



## Werx (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in midvale, have the 4x4, willing to go.... 70 miles out. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I would suttlely remind her from time to time, it's called fishing not catching. If you are that worried, I would hold off and do your research until fishing gets hot! the water temps in all bodys of water are really still to cold, fish will be slugish and streams are running fast with run off.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i would question that brown bagger why do they always say right after ice off is the best fishing this time of year. wait any longer the water is going to turn and then fishing is off till fall time at least for me anyway. right now is the best time besides fall time fishing in my opinion but then again i do not claim to be any type of expert. i read this stuff every day learning something so i aint dogging on you or anything like that. we have already seen some pictures posted of some nice ones coming out so my opinion its either now or wait till end of sept. right now the bows are spawning, the eyes are probably pre-spawn and all the others are way hungry. the weather is killing stuff right now for sure one day nice the next is a bust this is messing with the fish. my opinion but all of you chime in and educate us all.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Rivers are high, so a Pond may be the best place for now.
Reservoirs with Trout may be worth trying.
Rockport, Jordanelle, East Canyon and Echo would be good choices.
Places like Mantua, Willard and Pineview will still be a month or so from prime
fishing for Bass and Panfish.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey grandpa d i seen you the other morning at roy pond i was going to come introduce myself but you was having to much fun popping those commorants or however you spell it with that sling shot you had lol. seen the head shot nice shot btw. talked with the other guy there said they were going to be doing some kind of shooting with something but i didnt stick around to see. why does the roy pond get all the attention why not jensen and stuff? kinda off topic with this thread hope you all dont mind.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have answered your question in the Cormorant thread.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> i would question that brown bagger why do they always say right after ice off is the best fishing this time of year.


Ice off is incredible *if* your timing is perfect. I've missed strawberry by a few days more than once, you'll fish for hours without seeing a fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rainbows spawn in the spring that means they are right up close for good shore fishing! Spring is my favorite time of year to fish for rainbows!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hit the sandy pond with spinners or even little jakes lures. Not a far drive at all and catching fish really isn't that hard once you find the colors the fish are into.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> i would question that brown bagger why do they always say right after ice off is the best fishing this time of year. wait any longer the water is going to turn and then fishing is off till fall time at least for me anyway. right now is the best time besides fall time fishing in my opinion but then again i do not claim to be any type of expert. i read this stuff every day learning something so i aint dogging on you or anything like that. we have already seen some pictures posted of some nice ones coming out so my opinion its either now or wait till end of sept. right now the bows are spawning, the eyes are probably pre-spawn and all the others are way hungry. the weather is killing stuff right now for sure one day nice the next is a bust this is messing with the fish. my opinion but all of you chime in and educate us all.


How many women do you know that can take the cold during Ice off? (some) If he freeze's her tush off then what? I'm kind of feeling for you if you only think Ice off and after september are only the good times. explore new waters, Hit any water that is in Ice off, start with lower elevation lakes early in the season(like willard, jordanelle), then as summer hits move to the higher elevation lakes. try to do some small mouth fishing they don't start until the water warms. I don't want to be dogging either, but sounds like you only trophy fish....... 8) I will have to admit that my best fishing trips and biggest fish come when I least expect it, from places I wouldn't normally think of. Like the 4lb rainbow out of redcreek res., tasty brookies from the unitas, koke's in the heat of the summer.


----------



## Werx (Apr 28, 2011)

Skunked twice at the community ponds, shooting for deer creek this weekend. Hopefully she'll at least get a nibble.


----------

